# Corporate Chubbies (Chap 4) - by Samster (~BBW (multiple), Realistic, ~SWG )



## Observer (Jun 29, 2007)

_~BBW (multiple), Realistic, ~SWG _- Work success comes from focusing on the job, not your body. Of course, such job focus can also impact the body...

*Corporate Chubbies (Chap 4)
by Samster

[For prior chapters click here]*​
Stephanie Ashman shifted her weight in her seat and groaned as the westbound M62 motorway slowed down into a crawl. She glanced at the dashboard mounted clock; 10.15. Still plenty of time to get to her eleven o’clock meeting. If the traffic kept moving; which it didn’t. The outside lane had simply stopped for no apparent reason, followed by the middle and inside lanes. All of which left Stephanie sitting with a view of the car in front’s bumper and streams of traffic free flowing in the eastbound carriageway. She sat for a further five minutes before a police car flashed past her speeding down the hard shoulder.

_“Oh wonderful”_ sighed Stephanie to herself, _“Now I’m stuck here”_

Irritably she keyed the telephone number for Hay Richmond Recruitment’s office in Leeds and asked to speak to Matthew Hodgson. As she expected the managing partner was in a meeting, so she left a message with his PA (Personal Assistant). She was going to be late and could she call when the traffic got moving again? 

“What else can be done when there’s an accident?” the PA said courteously as she noted Stephanie’s number. “Keep us posted.”

_“Well, she was at least pleasant about it, but this kind of first impression I certainly don’t need” _said Stephanie to herself as she closed her mobile phone and squirmed uncomfortably in her overly tight business suit. Silently she regretted her decision to leave home at nine instead of eight thirty; she should have known something like this could happen. 

But then, she realized, there had been good reason. Stephanie had an eleven month old baby girl that had colic the night before. She’d cried through most of the night, keeping her and her husband, Josh, awake. So she’d cherished that extra half hour in bed. Hopefully the added rest would help her be her best.

Of course that wasn’t the only reason she’d set off late. It had taken a great deal of time for Stephanie to get ready for her day. Stephanie was, and always had been, a stunner. Maybe not beautiful in the classic sense but more what would be described crudely as “drop dead sexy”. She’d was the kind of lady who sported jaw dropping hourglass curves that just made men drool; and Stephanie knew how to play it up. Indeed, she’d built a very successful career in recruitment around showing off her good looks to an array of drooling solicitors and partner’s. 

But being glamorous took effort - and Stephanie spent time, a lot of time, on glamor.

Stephanie was, if she was honest, more than a little vain. Her weekly routine consisted of regular trips to the local beauticians, hair salons, nail boutiques and cosmetic surgeons. Indeed, nine months without botox while pregnant had been a harrowing experience for the blonde uber babe. The effect of these little indulgences while on leave was now a huge credit card bill and a desperate need to return to the world of work.

The problem was that returning to work was in itself now a problem for Stephanie. Before her maternity leave Stephanie Ashman had been a &#8216;Senior Consultant’ for one of the leading recruitment consultancies billing in approximately £20,000 per month. That in turn had given her a take home pay of £50,000 per annum and all her little indulgences had been affordable; just. 

But, during her absence, all her key accounts had found themselves reassigned to other consultant’s desks. Now Stephanie was down to her basic salary of £20,000 and facing an uphill battle.

The fact was that the corporate atmosphere had changed in the new mum’s old firm. The death of the main founder had led to management changes and Stephanie was looking for another job. Her debts were mounting and her position just wasn’t going anywhere. Her new boss was giving her all the bad accounts and Stephanie knew it was time to move on. With her previous record she’d had no trouble getting interviews.

_“When will this jam ever loosen up?”_ she groaned once more. The traffic just wasn’t moving.

What’s more Stephanie wasn’t comfortable in her seat. She had squeezed herself into her pin striped Dior trouser suit that morning and felt like a sausage ready to pop. Another downside of the pregnancy rued Stephanie. The 25 lbs she’d gained were sticking as she found it impossible to stick to her pre-motherhood diet. Guiltily she reached for the button on her skin tight trousers and popped it open. She sighed as her pudgy belly pooched over. 

_“Finally I can at least breathe!” _she thought.

-------------

Meanwhile in Leeds Sally and Tasha were keeping their engagement with Julie at NatWest bank. Julie couldn’t believe her luck as she stepped into the foyer to greet her two visitors. Sally looked hot beyond belief in a cream colored suit that looked very snug around her opulent curves. 

_ “Ah - the dream chubby,” _reflected Julie. _"The former tennis champion is now definitely getting fat…perfect!" _

The older women, who Julie correctly took to be Tasha, was also a hottie in her own right. Her curves were positively exploding out of her pin striped trouser suit and Julie could only imagine Tasha’s considerable appetite. 

_ “No wonder you were so out of breath running across the office!,” _Julie thought, referring to their contact the day before.. 

“Hi Sally,” greeted Julie, tacitly ignoring Tasha, who she knew to be married and who at one level Julie wished wasn’t even there..

The two consultants smiled and shook hands. They exchanged greetings and began walking towards the lift. Julie smirked to herself. She was toned and athletic and wearing flat soled shoes. Both Sally and Tasha were overweight and in very tall heels…Julie decided to pick up the pace.

_"Its probably cruel to be doing this,”_ thought Julie in regards to the two overweight saleswomen. As the pace quickened she could hear the click clack of heels struggling to keep up. Tasha was finding it the hardest. She really was getting fat and her thighs rubbed together as she struggled to keep up. Silently Tasha had fleeting second thoughts about the creamy lattes, bowls of ice cream and extra portions of fries she’d ordered over the years. Eventually she had to say “Could you please slow down a little.”

Julie stopped and smiled. Both consultants looked flushed…

_”What a pair of fatties! This is going to be fun!” _fantasized Julie. 

“Of course, silly me. I forgot you two are in heels” she said aloud.

Sally smiled gratefully. Whilst she wasn’t in Tasha’s panting state the prospect of a power wiggle to the lift was not appealing to the corporate chubby. The embarrassed Tasha was simply gasping for breath.

One hour later both Sally and Tasha were coming towards the end of their presentation. Julie had made sure coffee and biscuits were provided. She had watched with satisfaction as both babes had snacked throughout the meeting. Julie had no doubt that NatWest could use the services of Hays Richmond, a fact which meshed nicely with her personal designs concerning Sally, but in truth she didn’t actually have the authority to simply add them to the preferred suppliers list.

Besides, Julie wanted to have a little more fun at the two hotties expense. As Sally wrapped up her portion of the presentation Tasha moved into her phase of the sales pitch. As she ran through her sales patter, which was pretty formula, Julie’s mind wandered. She couldn’t stop her imagination from wandering into the absurdly impossible:

_Both Sally and Tasha’s fat bums in Jullie’s daytime dream were resting contentedly on their chairs. Both were so chubby and out of shape that as the chairs bent under their bulk neither were in any position to protest. In fact all they could do was exchange confused and dumb looks as their fat behinds were locked in. 

Julie smirked at them in her imagination. 

“Now if you two greedy girls want my business,” she said in her dream, “you’re going to have to work for it. I’ve watched you two snacking away and I reckon you both like to eat? Well let’s see you eat until you burst” 

Both Sally and Tasha gasped in Julie’s fantasy as a giant mechanical feeding device lowered from the ceiling. It had a huge tube connected to a giant drum that contained a swirling mixture of milk, ice cream and chocolate. Both consultants squirmed in their seats…their jaws dropped as the machine came closer. 

“Big mistake girls” laughed dream Julie with a smirk.. 

The tube went straight into their open mouths and the machine began pumping. Both Sally and Tasha’s eyes bulged as the machine pumped more and more of the high calorie mixture into them. They had to gulp hard to keep pace with the sweet gooey mixture…and Julie watched as they visibly fattened in front of her…her two greedy little fantasy piggies getting bigger and bigger with each gulp… 

“You won’t even be able to walk out of this office…” Julie in her day-dream reverie reverie chortled​_
"…so I think you’ll agree that Hays Richmond can definitely help you. I’d be happy to send over some sample candidate details” wound up Tasha, making the pregnant pause that every sales person learns to use as a trial close. 

It was Julie’s turn to speak, and neither the thoroughly trained Tasha or Sally would utter a word until she did. 

Julie was well aware of the rules but, because she’d been day dreaming, wasn’t properly prepared to respond on cue.

Julie suddenly realized that she’d picked up on most of what Sally had said but hadn’t tracked a single word of Tasha’s spiel.

Julie blinked. She was back in reality.

“Oh…uh…yes maybe.” Julie stammered. “I need to run it past my boss and I’ll get back to you. In the meantime how does lunch sound to you girls?”

“Great!” gushed Sally, remembering the previous day’s lunch. Tasha, whose belly always enjoyed a meal out, nodded too. 

------------

After a full forty minutes more stationary the motorway finally did begin moving, albeit slowly. Stephanie shook her head in exasperation as she crawled past the broken down big rig that had caused the hold up. She punched in Matthew Hodgson’s direct dial number into her phone. She looked at the time; it was now eleven and she was at least thirty minutes out of Leeds city centre.

“Hello, Matthew Hodgson speaking,” a male voice said. Stephanie didn’t know whether to be relieved it wasn’t the PA or not.

“Hi Matthew” said Stephanie in her best sales voice “this is Stephanie 
Ashman and I’m so sorry but I’m going to be late for my interview. The traffic’s just stopped and I wasn’t going anywhere for nearly an hour. I reckon I’m going to be with you about twelve, is that going to be ok?”

Matt paused. It was irritating but he also knew Stephanie’s reputation. He at heart wanted her on the team and there was no point bugging her over what he knew wasn’t her fault. She’d at least called ahead instead of leaving him wondering. Her wanted to put her at ease.

“No big deal,, he replied kindly, “my assistant already informed me. These things happen. I’ll already re-arranged a few things and it should all work together. Thanks for letting us know”

Stephanie sighed with relief. “Thank you! I’ll let you know as soon as I’m in Leeds ”

“Great. Look forward to meeting you”

The line went dead. Stephanie bit her plump, glossy lower lip. This meeting wasn’t beginning as well as she intended. Matthew Hodgson seemed relaxed enough about it but and she could guess he didn’t like losing an hour of billable time due to hold ups on the motor way. All added up not a good start. At best he rather than herself was now more in control of the interview. 

She clenched her fist and slammed it into the steering wheel; Stephanie Ashman needed this job. Things were getting out of hand. Nervously she looked around the plush interior of her cherished BMW; the lease was costing her £400 each month. Then she thought about her AMEX, Mastercard and Visa bills. Another £450 just in minimum payments. Then the £700 mortgage, utility bills, and all the rest. Combined with her obsession with buying new shoes, the baby clothes and her trips to the salon…on her current basic salary she and Josh just couldn’t make ends meet in the style she preferred. 

Her husband was self employed and, whilst he had some excellent months and worked all hours, they needed Stephanie’s salary to meet the regular monthly outgoings. 

_ I need a decent job again or else this car will have to go…and I can’t see myself in something crappy like a Ford, Renault or whatever. Please traffic, start moving faster for me! _

Eventually the traffic did accelerate and Stephanie eventually parked her BMW coupe in Leeds’ Great Northern Car Park and stepped out into the hot summer heat. The air in the car park was hot and sticky and mixed in with the smell of gasoline; a direct contrast to her sugary perfume. Her tall Prada heels wobbled slightly as she fought for balance whilst stepping up from the low riding coupe. Indeed, she gripped the door frame with one French manicured hand to haul herself up. 

Once upright she glanced at her reflection in the tinted windows and frowned. She really was looking totally chubby.

Her pastel pink blouse was like a second skin; the buttons taut and ready to pop as it gripped around her voluminous double D breasts. Before the pregnancy Stephanie had enjoyed the benefits of a boob job boosting her up to a C cup &#8211; now post pregnancy her breasts had grown positively bazooka like. Perhaps more worrying for the full figured hottie was the taut and ready to pop look continued around her protruding belly. Indeed, so tight was her blouse that it rode up revealing plump expanse of fake tanned belly and her undone trouser button. Irritably she sucked in and managed to fasten the button back up. 

_"I’ll just have to breathe in through the meeting!" _she declared tto herself. 

What’s more her pin striped trousers were almost too tight. Where Stephanie had once had a toned, taut derriere a hefty bubble butt now spread outwards. The seams were pushed to their limits and Stephanie had a genuine concern one would burst when she sat. 

She then reached carefully down into the car to retrieve her suit jacket. After squeezing into it Stephanie didn’t even try button the jacket; from past experience she knew it was impossible.

_“I really need to diet”_ she grumbled to herself _“I’ve never been this fat before. I’m going to the gym tonight!” _

Then she pressed &#8216;lock’ on the key fob and began walking to the car park exit. Her heels clicked rhythmically on the tarmac. Fortunately for the well packed recruitment consultant it was only a short walk to the offices of Hays Richmond which suited her well. She was running late and in no physical shape to rush to the meeting. Besides, that was risky in high heels.

_How could I have let myself get this fat?_ she grumbled. She knew the answer, but didn't like to rehearse it: a sedentary pregnancy, eating sweetmeets, Josh being around and plying her with treats - some of which in truth she'd even requested and in any event always enjoyed.

Stephanie hurried as fast as possible through the parking lot. She felt her high fashion heels jarring on the pavement sending spikes of pain up her legs, her breasts gyrating within the confines of her blouse and her chunky bubble butt jiggling and wobbling with each step. The back seams tensed and strained with each step forward. Eventually she made it into the foyer of the prestigious office block and hustled towards the lift. Then she felt something give way.

In horror the blonde babe gasped. Suddenly she could feel the chilly air conditioned air against bare flesh. She ran a long, perfectly manicured acrylic finger nail around the right seam of her designer Prada suit &#8211; it had separated.

_“Oh nooooo!” _she groaned to herself _“how embarrassing!”_

As quickly as possible she rushed to the bathroom to examine the damage. Much to her relief the elastic waist band was holding and the tail of her jacket just covered the roughly one inch exposure of her silk undergarment,. But Stephanie was mortified.

_“Can anything else possibly go wrong?”_ she complained. She got on her cell phone and called her husband Josh. Two rings later she released her emotional torrent.

“Oh Josh this is horrible! Everything’s going wrong for me! Some idiot broke down on the motorway and I’m now I’m late and I’ve busted a seam on my suit. You know the Prada suit I got from Harvey Nichols! It cost £500 and I’m getting soooo fat...you know I’ve never been this fat before and I need this job! You know I need this job…”

“Calm down honey…”

“How can I be calm? My bums have fotten got so big I’m bursting seams and we need me to get this job. How else are we going to pay for things? I can’t lose my BMW and…” 

On the other end of the line Josh look a deep breath and began to calm the emotional torrent. His Stephanie was a lady of many talents but putting things into perspective just wasn’t one of those talents. As always in adversity he was a stabilizing pillar. He swiftly quelled her emotions and soon she knew what she had to do &#8211; focus on business and be careful not to expose the ripped seam. 

Somewhat re-assured she exited the ladies room and headed for he elevator whilst tugging nervously down on her jacket.

For his part Matthew Hodgson was looking forward to the interview. He’d heard good things about Stephanie Ashman from other people in the business and, whilst she was running late, she had the courtesy to phone in. So maybe she was his next consultant? He needed an experienced sales person with a solid contact base to set up the firm’s long planned entry into legal recruitment and this could be just the opportunity. 

_“Hopefully she’s as good as they say she is,” _he thought.. 

There was a knock on his door and his PA stepped in.

“Stephanie Ashman’s here to meet with you now”

“Great” said Matthew, glancing at his Rolex wrist-watch, “show her on in”

"_Oh my word!"_ his brain exploded. 

He struggled to maintain a serious expression. Stephanie Ashman had stepped into his office and was a total knock-out. Everything about her was simply stunning; like out of his FA dreams. Not just beautiful but stunning. Smokin’ hot in fact! 

He rose from his chair to shake her hand,

“Good to meet you Ms Ashman” he said whilst trying to stop himself staring at her many eye popping features.

“I’m sooo sorry I’m late” gushed Stephanie “there was a lorry broke down on the motorway and…”

Matt wasn’t really listening as she ran through the sequence of events that lead to her late arrival. He was just soaking up her curves. What’s more the FA in him was noticing the tell tale signs that Stephanie had packed on some new curves quite recently. No doubt her suit had been bought to fit a somewhat slimmer figure. 

_“The poor woman looks ready to burst!” _he thought. 

Then Matt reflected swiftly about Stephanie and his office environment. _“Maybe we could make her burst?” _

He had no idea that beneath her jacket her stretched trousers already had.
“…so thank you for seeing me” finished Stephanie.

“Not a problem” returned Matt with conviction. “I understand these problems happen. So, you’re applying for the legal consultant role…”

The interview began and Matt tried to keep it professional. A hard task when seated opposite the epitome of his definition of “blonde bombshell” but it didn’t take him long to determine she had the skills and experience. They worked through her billing figures in detail and it didn’t take Matt long to determine she had an excellent track record. What’s more she had a friendly yet professional manner so he could see her fitting in and progressing to manage a legal field recruitment team. 

The only reservation was she appeared a little icy; maybe it was her looks but Matt felt she was putting on a performance. His key question, which he had a double reason for asking because he already knew the real answer, was why leave your current employer if you’re earning good money?

“…so why are you leaving G Legal?”

That was the question that hit home. For a brief moment Stephanie’s corporate facade broke down. In her head she thought through her horrible return to work. All her clients distributed like sweets to other consultant’s. The smart ass comments about her “baby weight.”

_“After all my hard work! “ _she complained inwardly. 

Matt was actually testing Stephanie. He knew exactly what had happened. The tragic and premature death of her firm's managing partner, Whitney Adams, had left his widow in control of the firm. Matt and his company had seriously looked at buying Whitney's interest but his widow decided otherwise. She had installed her young MBA graduate son by a prior marriage at the helm and he had promptly placed his college cronies in charge of most departments. The drop in morale due to resulting judgment errors was predictable. Matt's concern was how much of this garbage Stephanie would dump on him.

Stephanie wisely didn't try to dump twenty minutes of corporate history, but truthfully focused on what had impacted her.

“Well I left for my maternity leave and things haven’t been the same.”

“In what way? Certainly I know it can be difficult to return to work after a break…and pardon my male insensitivity, I should have asked, how is the baby?”

“Oh she’s great!”

“What’s her name?”

“ Madison , we call her Maddy and she’s so cute and…”

Stephanie was glowing as she ran through the wonders of her daughter. Matt enjoyed listening and seeing the real Stephanie break through. He knew he’d made a breakthrough with the interview; he’d got past the polished corporate ice queen and onto the proud yummy mummy. Her guard was down so she’d answer the next few questions honestly &#8211; and they were his crucial questions.

“…so things didn’t work out when you got back to G Legal. To be honest that surprises me. Certainly from a Hays Richmond perspective, and your track record, we’d have supported you on your return. For instance, Georgina who runs the financial desk, took her maternity and she seems to be settling back in well. So why didn’t G Legal do the same with you? It just doesn’t make sense to me.”

The expression changed and Stephanie bit her pumped up lip once more. She re-crossed her legs, thinking about the ripped seam concealed beneath her jacket, and struggled on the answer.

“I was surprised too.”

“Ok, but why do you think it is? What exactly happened?”

Nervously the blonde babe ran her manicured fingers through her hair. What had happened at G Legal had seriously bruised her ego. Both professionally and personally.

“Firstly, they gave all my clients away. I worked with Eversheds, DLA and all for years and they just gave them to the others so I had no decent clients to work with when I got back…”

“Sounds bad but couldn’t you have built back up? You’ve got to appreciate that in the time you were away the client perhaps built a relationship with the new consultant or whatever?”

“…it isn’t just that” said Stephanie quietly as she squirmed in her seat “my new manager has been really personally mean to me”

Stephanie closed her eyes and remembered the horrible meeting she’d endured the last week. She’d known from disgruntled co-workers that her new boss might be a jerk but never dreamt he could be that bad. But he had exceeded all expectations. Her ego and vanity were still hurting.
Matt listened attentively, approving her tact, but wondering just what the manager had done that was so crass.

"If it’s not too personal, may I ask what actually happened?"

"Honestly? Well, instead of asking or caring about my daughter he told me that if I wanted accounts I needed to drop my pregnancy weight. I thought that was totally insensitive and disrespectful! I’d provided my clients with excellent service and that’s why they wanted me managing their accounts &#8211; not because of my looks!"

As he listened Matt struggled to maintain control. He felt that no doubt Stephanie’s looks actually had helped her along the way, but at thbis moment inside he actually wanted to go round to G Legal and punch this guy in the nose.

"He also told me I should either get a new wardrobe or not show up for work - like I can afford that right now!"

Matt rolled his eyeballs incredulously.. "Stephanie, let me say that we do have a different culture here. believe me! I know your past accomplishments and your talents. They speak for themselves and that’s what impresses me. As for weight matters, such comments would not be, are not in fact, tolerated here. Besides, if you don’t mind me saying I think you look pretty amazing &#8211; most of our clients will be dropping their jaws. Would you like to know how I think your weight and wardrobe concerns should be resolved?"

"How?" said Stephanie, puzzled. This was definitely a different tone than G Legal.

"As a signing bonus I should have our office manager, Tasha, take you on a shopping trip with a £1000 budget. End of issue. How does that strike you?

Stephanie was stunned. "Why, thank you! Is that a job offer?"

"Yes, with a guaranteed basic of £2500 a month for the first year - I expect you will exceed that easily after six months. It’s a very generous commission scheme we run here"

Stephanie realized that was 50% more than the current guarantee, although a fraction of what she'd done in the past.

“Could you run through the commission scheme?”

Ten minutes of the commission scheme later Stephanie was happy. She was going to get an extra 5% on every deal than she did at her previous employer. What’s more Matthew Hodgson appeared very different from her previous boss.

"When can I start?"

"Well we’d need to sort the contract out, but Monday would be good. We also run an induction day so in the interests of getting things running smoothly we’ll do that Friday if you can make it?"

“Of course.”

“We’ll also have drinks over lunch and you can meet the team. I think you’ll fit in well here”

--------------

Walking as briskly as they could into the foyer of the city centre office block both Sally and Tasha were uncomfortably stuffed. Their lunch had run well into the afternoon and Julie had taken full advantage of both women’s “healthy” appetites. Tasha had backed off a little but Sally had taken advantage of every tasty morsel pushed her way and now she was paying the price. 

Sally had been forced to unfasten her trouser button and her belly pooched out noticeably. Her belly was so stuffed that it was hard for her to walk fast so she had to put one hand on her bloated middle to steady it. 

“Slow down Tasha” she grumbled “I’m feeling a little sick”

Tasha obliged and slowed up just a little and her eyes widened as she looked at the over-stuffed hottie. She couldn’t believe the size of Sally’s belly. It bulged out into space like an overfilled football. Her blouse wasn’t able to cover it all and an inch or so of bare belly beckoned for attention.

“I take it you’ll wait for the lift not the stairs?” queried Tasha with a raised eyebrow.

“Yeah, I don’t think I could do stairs right now.”

“Me neither.”

So they both stood and waited for the lift. Both were feeling bloated and thoroughly stuffed mixed in with excitement. Julie had seemed genuinely enthusiastic about what they had to say and both Sally and Tasha were mentally calculating the commission. NatWest was a very big account. 

Eventually Sally commented;

“That went well”

“Yes it did. Now let’s hope she’s not leading us on”

“It didn’t seem like she was…”

The lift doors opened and together the two corporate chubbies took a brief step forward followed by another step back. Matthew Hodgson was stepping out of the lift with a very glamorous looking blonde bombshell by his side. They both smiled. Tasha genuinely happy to see Matt and his blonde companion; Sally was uncomfortably aware that blondie was competition.

“Hey guys” said Matt enthusiastically, introducing the two staff members. “how did things go with NatWest?”

“Good! We had an amazing lunch” gushed Sally “and I think we’re in there. I’m emailing across CV’s this afternoon.”

Tasha nodded, “Yeah it seemed to go well.” 

“Excellent…we’ll discuss it in more detail later” said Matt enthusiastically. “Right now I’d like you to meet Stephanie Ashman here…our new legal recruitment consultant.”

Stephanie smiled and shook hands. With a smug smile she also noticed that both Sally and Tasha were very much on the porky side. Noting their size succeeded in making her feel slim again. “Matt’s right. In this office nobody’s going to make fun of my weight, that’s for sure!” 

Then she remembered her burst seam…”But I still need to diet!” 

(Click here for the next installment)


----------



## zachi (Jun 30, 2007)

worth the waiting


----------



## idtentional (Jun 30, 2007)

your character development is awesome


----------



## mollycoddles (Jul 1, 2007)

Absolutely excellant! This is the best chapter so far, and Stephanie seems a fun addition to the cast. Julie's little daydream was just delicious, too


----------



## lizzy (Jul 1, 2007)

This is truly wonderful! Can't wait for the next part.


----------



## Propp Matt (Jul 2, 2007)

Amazing, One of the best WG-stories ever. Maybe because I like the reality, and also since I'm in my forties, I sometimes have some difficultie to really identify myself with the caracters in college-high-school environments. This office though, have quite a lot in common with my own job... 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tad (Jul 6, 2007)

Most excellent!


----------



## zachi (Sep 25, 2007)

any more ?


----------



## Ssaylleb (Sep 28, 2007)

Any chance of getting the next part? 

You can't introduce one hot chubby after after another without getting them somewhere...


----------



## Observer (Aug 19, 2017)

For the next chapter just click on the link at the bottom of post #1 in this thread


----------

